# "Pedal to the Metal" Based in GA for all the SE U.S. >> SAT. March 7th 2020 Swap Meet



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 18, 2020)

You are invited to the Bi-Annual Spring 2020 "Pedal to the Metal" Swap Meet based in Commerce, GA
.... N.E. of Atlanta at the Atlanta Dragway HUGE Parking Grounds! .... This is our 7th Gathering ....
We normally get 25 - 40 Vintage Bike Swap Meet Vendors and PLENTY of shoppers!
This Event is held WITHIN a HUGE "Monthly" Auto/MotorCycle/Truck/Petroliana/Signs & Tools Swap Meet
Overall there is normally 200+ Vendors with a HUGE Gate-Count of shoppers....
You pull in .... Unload .... and you have ALL the space you want for 1 price (see the Flyer) attached here>>>
This Event falls almost dead center between our good friend's (Hurricane Coasters) Show/Swap meet in Charlotte FEB 1
and ... our good friend David Orr's Get-A-Grip Show/Swap meet in Cleveland, TN on March 28th .... 
Really Hope YOU can make it!! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 24, 2020)

ONLY 6 WEEKS AWAY !! ...... Hope to see you here!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 29, 2020)

After the BIG ONE this SAT in Charlotte, NC ... this one is up next here in the SouthEast ... 
Just wanted to Bump-it-Up to give you CABE'rs plenty of time to plan to come on out! 
*5 Weeks away!* ... Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 7, 2020)

*ONLY 4 WEEKS AWAY !!  *

Hope to have you make it here as well ! The more the merrier ... we have been getting 30 - 40 Vintage Bike vendors on average....
would love to top 50 this time! 
Fairly easy access from the Carolinas ... Northern half of GA too. 
Variety of Motels at exit 149 off of I-85 for the attendees coming from afar ... like our ALA and TENN friends.
Come one , come ALL !!  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I will have the following bikes at this swap:

1965 Deluxe Typhoon-$75




1940 girls Monark Four Bar $250




1938 Mahowald badged Five Bar  $1100




1932ish Iver Johnson 28" Motorbike  $450




1938 Snyder Fastback  $150




1940 CWC Western Flyer with Colson snap tank  $425




Teens/early 20s Mead Motorbike  $425


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 14, 2020)

*HOLY SPOKES, Batman !! ... this is ONLY 3 WEEKS away !!*


----------



## DB ReTodd (Feb 15, 2020)

Looking forward to attending this even. Always a great time.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 17, 2020)

*Additional Promoting being done that goes to Thousands of Facebook followers of the Swap meet series >>>>*


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bring cash...


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 17, 2020)

@Freqman1 ... THAT is Quite the collection of GREAT parts! I will have some CASH to spend on some of that stuff for sure! Cheers! Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 19, 2020)

Shawn, PM prices on the 2 Schwinn tanks please.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> Shawn, PM prices on the 2 Schwinn tanks please.




Hey Mike if you are talking about the two 20" tanks they will be heading to Ebay. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/20-tanks.166313/  V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Stuff I don't sell at swap I will list here first and then eBay except for Schwinn 20" tanks which are headed straight to eBay. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 19, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Stuff I don't sell at swap I will list here first and then eBay except for Schwinn 20" tanks which are headed straight to eBay. V/r Shawn



Those 2 Challenger Tanks have my attention ... PM or email, or text me with details .... Cheers! Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 21, 2020)

*ONLY 2 WEEKS AWAY !!  .... I can already SMELL the RUST !! .... Cheers!! CCR Dave*


----------



## DB ReTodd (Feb 22, 2020)

*Ready to bring my little guy and see how he takes to the hobby.*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 22, 2020)

DB ReTodd said:


> *Ready to bring my little guy and see how he takes to the hobby.*




That is Great Todd! ... I can see him in a Cool Side Car or a Custom Trailer !! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## DB ReTodd (Feb 22, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> That is Great Todd! ... I can see him in a Cool Side Car or a Custom Trailer !! Cheers!! CCR Dave
> View attachment 1143895



Is that yours or did you just find that picture?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 22, 2020)

DB ReTodd said:


> Is that yours or did you just find that picture?



Just found the picture on the world wide web


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 22, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Just found the picture on the world wide web




I still have this Beast of a Trailer !! ... but not really the right thing for your Young'un


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 22, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *ONLY 2 WEEKS AWAY !!  .... I can already SMELL the RUST !! .... Cheers!! CCR Dave*



  Time to start making those final preparations, really looking forward to another one of Dave's great events! Hope to see a lot of guys & gals from the Carolina's & Tennessee


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer (CWC) Double Bar Motorbike with a Colson snap tank on it. I will sell with or without the tank--see you all there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 27, 2020)

Here are a few pics of some that I'll be bringing to Pedal-to-the-Metal to hopefully sell there >>>
*SNYDER BADGED Prewar with ORIGINAL Red paint still there! .... Only $375 at the Swap Meet ....*



<><><><><><><><>
*Columbia with Tank & Springer ....Project started You finish it .... at $325 at the Swap Meet ....*



<><><><><><><><><><><>
*1947 Westfield made JC HIGGINS Ratty Franken-Bike .... rides better than new .... Swap Meet price $160*



<><><><><><><><><><><><><>
*1968 Sears Spyder 24" 5 speed muscle bike Project needing a Spoonful of Lovin' .... Swap Meet price $275*



<><><><><><><><><><><><>
*1946 Wards Hawthorne Comet Tank bike .... dipped in Sherwin-Williams RED paint a couple Decades ago ... Swap Meet $275*




<><><><><><><><><><>
*Early '50's Schwinn "D-lite" Straight-bar skip-tooth  project .... Swap meet price $250*




<><><><><><><>
Come on out and have some fun !!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 28, 2020)

I'll be bringing 4 bikes to sell or swap.

All bikes have been gone through, bearings cleaned and repacked, Coaster hubs serviced as needed, READY TO RIDE!


1953 Schwinn Green Panther. All original except for re-pop tank. New Taiwanese Typhoon tires. ND mod D hub rebuilt recently with NOS discs.
$925 OBO

1950 Schwinn Pre-Hornet D19 badged BF Goodrich. Restored. Professional paint job, but do not know who did it. Nice vintage Goodyear G3 nylon rideable tires. $875 OBO

1964 Columbia Firebolt Rat Bike. Cool 2 year only frame with integrated rear carrier. Rare Wizzer cushioner mini-ape bars. Updated to 26 x 2.125 drop rim/tires. Excellent Komet coaster hub. Horn works but not light. Rare limited edition Joe Buffardi F83 aluminum cast fender ornament.  Nice custom pin striping. $425 OBO

1951 Schwinn D12 straight bar w/2 speed Bendix kickback. All original except S2 rims and Bendix hubs. Great rider- $275 OBO (SOLD PENDING PMT)






















https://www.facebook.com/ufi/reacti...g3M18yNTc0OTUwMDI2MTA2NDgw&av=100000156999260


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2020)

@jimbo53 .... I am sending you a PM about the '51 Schwinn D-12  .... Cheers! Dave


----------



## phantom (Feb 28, 2020)

Since I am only about an hour away I think I might run up ( If not raining ) to see if I can find a roller or the parts needed to put something like this together again. Can be a MW or Ballooner


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2020)

phantom said:


> Since I am only about an hour away I think I might run up ( If not raining ) to see if I can find a roller or the parts needed to put something like this together again. Can be a MW or BalloonerView attachment 1147565




We would love to have you here! There is normally a Great Selection of "rollers" to choose from and my buddy Chuck @Sprockets  from Athens is liquidating a Bunch of MW bikes with awesome pricing!! What part of GA are you coming from about 1 hour away ?? Is this your 1st time here in Commerce ?? Arrive EARLY !! It starts at 7am and the PEAK Hours are around 9-11am before you feel a bit of relaxed atmosphere ...
See you soon! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## phantom (Feb 28, 2020)

LOL Dave.....I must have made a great impression on you.....remember when you came to my house in Canton to pick up a pair of balloon fenders?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2020)

phantom said:


> LOL Dave.....I must have made a great impression on you.....remember when you came to my house in Canton to pick up a pair of balloon fenders?



Oh yes .... now I remember! ... But that's been a little while,  and didn't remember you were "Phantom" although I DO remember That Phantom under the covers in your garage!  .... hope you can make it to the Swap meet and find some goodies! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2020)

*ONLY 1 WEEK AWAY !! *
.... It's Crunch-Time this weekend, to put the finishing touches on your projects and box-up your goodies to sell next SAT the 7th !!
<><><><><><><><>
*At this time ... the WEATHER looks Fantastic* ... with NO RAIN forecasted on Friday / Saturday / or Sunday !! *SUNNY Mid-to-upper 50's !!*
<><><><><><><><>
I will update weather as we get closer ... but I THINK we have already got enough rain in FEB to hold us over until April ...
<><><><><><><><>
Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 29, 2020)

@Freqman1, if you could shake loose the Crusty Jetflow tank pre show please p.m. me.
 I know you stated all unsold items will be available later, but...



I have US shipping address for short time.
 Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Wheeler said:


> @Freqman1, if you could shake loose the Crusty Jetflow tank pre show please p.m. me.
> I know you stated all unsold items will be available later, but...View attachment 1148012
> I have US shipping address for short time.
> Thanks





My PM is turned off please email me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Mar 2, 2020)

I will be there.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 2, 2020)

I have 2 Paramounts that I DO NOT plan to bring, but could deliver if anyone is interested. 

Tandem has nice first generation Phil hubs.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 2, 2020)

*AT THIS POINT .... the weather is looking SWEET !!! Cheers! CCR Dave*


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 2, 2020)

Gonna be a great day! This time, it will be daylight at 7am.  Remember, early bird gate opens at 6am. Weather looks to be fantastic!!!


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey Dave,
Those are my bikes !!
You have excellent taste, my friend. See y’all  Saturday, dark and early . .


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 2, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> Hey Dave,
> Those are my bikes !!
> You have excellent taste, my friend. See y’all  Saturday, dark and early . .
> <><><><><><><><><><>
> ...


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 4, 2020)

One more day of rain, and then, BOOM:eek:, the weather clears up for a great Saturday for a bike swap meet


----------



## JOEL (Mar 5, 2020)

Heading out tomorrow. Any wants?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 5, 2020)

JOEL said:


> Heading out tomorrow. Any wants?



Hey Joel, do you have any Delta Front Loader lights?? OR ... even better yet ... chrome bezels for them ??
I'm bringing a 1952 Schwinn Panther to sell there ... black/red that needs a TANK ... (with Chromed "Feathers")... tank is needed ...
.... Hope you find some treasures over the S.C. state line! 
Travel safely .... looking forward to seeing you soon! Cheers! Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 5, 2020)

*Latest weather update .... STILL looks GREAT! Chilly start .... then the SUN will quickly warm us up !*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 5, 2020)

*For any CABE'rs coming for the 1st time here* .... please study this MAP of the GROUNDS >>>>>
There is a section for us Vintage Bike folks in the 2 LANES (40 Spaces) on blacktop NEAREST to the grassy areas .... 
WE will be there with about 200 other Vendors with Car pars, truck parts, motorcycle & Gas & Signs & tools, etc.
Please find us on the Western-most section on the blacktop BRING DRINKS and SNACKS 
(although there WILL BE a food/drink vendor there)
Safe Travels! This is a very early show starting at 7am (even a 6am gate for early birds) Cheers! CCR Dave
*AT THE TOP OF THIS PICTURE (WEST END) 2 LANES ON THE BLACKTOP ... 
NEAR THE GRASSY AREA .... IS WHERE WE WILL BE SET-UP
(THE DRAG-STRIP GRAND STANDS ARE BARELY SHOWING FAR RIGHT IN PICTURE)*


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 5, 2020)

JOEL said:


> Heading out tomorrow. Any wants?



Any chance you have a 39-41 Mercury Pacemaker chain guard?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 5, 2020)

Love seeing whats going up for sale. Remember to post pictures for us less fortunate !


----------



## wnc rider (Mar 6, 2020)

Looking forward to the swap tomorrow! 
I hope people bring vintage road bike stuff.
I'll be swapping and will have a lot of random bits and pieces.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2020)

wnc rider said:


> Looking forward to the swap tomorrow!
> I hope people bring vintage road bike stuff.
> I'll be swapping and will have a lot of random bits and pieces.




Any vintage Brooks seats? V/r Shawn


----------



## wnc rider (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi
No Brooks, but I have a Wrights(?) leather saddle.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 6, 2020)

I got a TRIO of Skip-tooth Schwinns ready to go ... just now adding a 1952 Panther and a 1940 D97X 
The '52 Panther is sporting some Great Patina and all original Paint (excluding the rack) Very Nice S-2 rebuilt wheelset Swap Meet price $500
The '40 D97X is sporting a new Red/Orange finish and an amazing rebuilt set of Lobdell Drop centers in Cream Color Swap Meet price $500
The Blue/White early '50s "D" model is a low-priced project bike Swap Meet Blow-Out price $175
Really looking forward to a Great Event early tomorrow ... and YES I will take (and post) a bunch of pictures! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 6, 2020)

See yall tomorrow!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Started off a little chilly but at least the sun was out and got to catch up with some old buds and met a couple new ones. Thanks to Dave @Classic Cool Rides for putting this on and ot those who came out @Phattiremike @jimbo53 @DB ReTodd @bobbystillz @dasberger @deepsouth @Toysoldier @JOEL @badbob @Sprockets @DonChristie @onecatahula


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you Shawn @Freqman1 for the great array of pictures! I will add a few more pictures tomorrow as well ... and Shawn there was at least a couple other CABE'r to add to your list of participants above : @wnc rider came down from Asheville, NC to join us AND @onecatahula (Pete) and "Buddy" . And we had some additional good company (non forum members), like Jeff Lohmueller from Atlanta, Brian & Katherine from Charlotte,NC ... Thomas from Atlanta, Justin from Ellijay, GA and Randy from Madison, GA ... and Keith from Smyrna, TN were a few I know for sure. All-in-all I believe there was about 25 Vintage Bike vendors. A little lighter than normal, I would say. We DID have about 6 (or so) vendors that were "1st timers" here today. BUT some regulars we have been getting didn't make it, unfortunately.
The money changing hands was described by a number of folks I talked to as "fair" ...
It is a big challenge to increase the number of the "Buying Public" ... I advertised here on the CABE, and on RRB, on Craigslist, and Facebook (along with @Sprockets and @Toysoldier ) and Brad the promoter of the NE GA Swap Meet with thousands of "followers" on Facebook.
I would say that 90% of the buying & selling was between the vendors ... the biggest challenge is to turn up the buying volume with the "public" ... the folks coming thru the ticket counter at the main entrance.
Next up >>> the Very Popular "Get-A-Grip" Show & Swap Meet in JUST 3 weeks (March 28th) !!
The Fall "Pedal-to-the-Metal" will be in OCT ... (I believe the 10th ... but I will update this date as we get closer)
Thank you once again for a Great Number of CABE'rs who came out this morning! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## stezell (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for the pictures Shawn. 
Sean


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 7, 2020)

And what did I come home with ?
Fans !  Lots of fans. Such a great swap; endless variety. Thanks Dave !!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 8, 2020)

Here are some more pics to enjoy!
First up .... Mike D @Phattiremike with some of his bikes and parts tables >>>>












NEXT UP .... Mike and Jimbo @jimbo53 swapping some stories and wisdom >>>




NEXT UP .... some of Jimbo's bikes and parts >>>>




NEXT UP .... some of Shawn's @Freqman1 bikes for sale >>>




NEXT UP ..... David Orr's @Toysoldier  COOL P-10 Rig and some of his Muscle Bikes on display ... A VERY Rare GIRLS Muscle Bike too >>>




NEXT UP .... Chuck's @Sprockets bikes and parts and GA BULLDAWG flag   .....




This should EXCITE the Muscle Bike Crowd out there !! KOOLESTUFF (Gary) and Keith from Smyrna TN had the MUSCLE !!! >>>








MORE MUSCLE ..... JUST Purchased at the Swap Meet by Justin from Ellijay, GA from Gary's KOOLESTUFF selection HAPPY GUYS !!




Our ATL was represented by Bobby @bobbystillz and his COOL CUSTOM and rare tandem AND Colorful PARTS !! >>>








Brian and his wife Katherine came down from Charlotte NC area with some good stuff >>>




Here is a shot of my stuff Classic Cool Rides >>>




*Some of my other pictures were very similar shots that Shawn has already posted FAR ABOVE  .... so if I didn't highlight your Goods ... please don't feel I left you out ... or am playing "favorites".... just didn't want to duplicate what Shawn had already posted !!
CHEERS !! CCR Dave*


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been away for a few days.  Another fun event Dave... thanks for having Mason and I.  I did not sell any bikes but did move a good bit off the parts table. See you next year,

-Mike


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 11, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I've been away for a few days.  Another fun event Dave... thanks for having Mason and I.  I did not sell any bikes but did move a good bit off the parts table. See you next year,
> 
> -Mike



Hey Mike! It was great seeing you and Mason there! Mason was tearing up the asphalt on his 24" Schwinn FLEET !! He was having a Blast  

Remember the* NEXT Pedal-to-the-Metal is OCTOBER 10th 2020* .... BUT I will see you even sooner than that at Get-A-Grip in just 2 weeks!!!

I saw some of your collection on display at NorthStar Bicycle today ... AND ... they were hard at work on your Vintage rear-steer Tandem!!

THAT will be a Cool Ride with the Historic Signage on it .... Cheers! Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 12, 2020)

I enjoy loaning bikes out for the masses to enjoy.  The tandem will be displayed there likely.

-Mike


----------

